# [gelöst] Out of Memory

## mattes

Hallo, seit einigen Wochen habe ich ein Porblem, dass der Arbeitsspeicher ausgeht. (12Gb incl SWAP). 

Laut top genehmigt sich /usr/bin/x den ganzen Speicher. Das Vehalten ist so, dass es mit der Zeit lamgsam volläuft und nach ca 2h ist dann der Speicher aus. 

Per google hab ich gefunden dass firefox dazu beitragen kann, bin mal einige Tage auf Chome ausgewichen, keine Änderung. Auch neumergen von Kernel, KDE, xorg, hat nichts gebracht. 

Wie kann ich das denn debuggen, oder hat Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?Last edited by mattes on Tue Dec 11, 2018 7:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

Klingt nach einem Memory Leak...

1) Welchen Grafikchip hast Du und welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest Du?

2) Bitte suche aus der Ausgabe von 'top' oder 'ps -guxa' die process-id (pid) des Prozesses, der Speicher verbraucht, und poste dann das Ergebnis von 'cat /proc/<pid>/status'.

3) Bitte poste auch die Ausgabe von 'emerge --info'.

----------

## mattes

Denke ich auch.

1)

GeForce GTX 560

```

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Installierte Versionen: 390.87(0/390)^md(17:01:03 02.12.2018)(X acpi driver gtk3 kms multilib tools -compat -pax_kernel -static-libs -uvm -wayland ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

```

2)

```

 $ cat /proc/4609/status

Name:   X

Umask:  0022

State:  S (sleeping)

Tgid:   4609

Ngid:   0

Pid:    4609

PPid:   4599

TracerPid:      0

Uid:    0       0       0       0

Gid:    0       0       0       0

FDSize: 128

Groups:  

NStgid: 4609

NSpid:  4609

NSpgid: 4609

NSsid:  4609

VmPeak:  5762912 kB

VmSize:  5762912 kB

VmLck:         0 kB

VmPin:         0 kB

VmHWM:   5103848 kB

VmRSS:   5103848 kB

RssAnon:           19964 kB

RssFile:           24952 kB

RssShmem:        5058932 kB

VmData:    61672 kB

VmStk:       184 kB

VmExe:      2244 kB

VmLib:     60944 kB

VmPTE:     10572 kB

VmPMD:        32 kB

VmSwap:        0 kB

Threads:        6

SigQ:   0/31913

SigPnd: 0000000000000000

ShdPnd: 0000000000000000

SigBlk: 0000000000000000

SigIgn: 0000000000001000

SigCgt: 00000001c18066ef

CapInh: 0000000000000000

CapPrm: 0000003fffffffff

CapEff: 0000003fffffffff

CapBnd: 0000003fffffffff

CapAmb: 0000000000000000

NoNewPrivs:     0

Seccomp:        0

Speculation_Store_Bypass:       vulnerable

Cpus_allowed:   f

Cpus_allowed_list:      0-3

Mems_allowed:   1

Mems_allowed_list:      0

voluntary_ctxt_switches:        734329

nonvoluntary_ctxt_switches:     104000

```

3)

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.51 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.83-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4180732 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 06 Dec 2018 14:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9a2cfeff12a9b8d79ffb61e1dbb05fbcac8995ec

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

desktop-effects

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

eclipse

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/matthias /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.3/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/init.d /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildsyspkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac ac3 acl acpi activities alsa alsa-plugin amd64 asyncns bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative directfb divx dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor glib gpm gtk iconv ip1000 ipv6 irmc java javafx jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad matroska mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 quicktime readline real restrict-javascript rss samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop smt spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis widgets win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke!

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

> RssShmem:        5058932 kB

 

Da gibt es ein haufen resident shmen memory (Aus der docu von proc: SysV shm, mapping of tmpfs and shared anonymous mappings)

Veringern sich die Werte, wenn du alle GUI applikationen schließt (z.b. browser und co)

Ich konnte bei einer internet suche folgendes finden: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/265428/extremely-high-shmem-usage

und da war google chrome das problem das es bei langer laufzeit memory leaked.

Eventuell ist es hier was ähnliches wobei der leak in Xorg prozess stattfindet, eventuell durch den nvidia Treiber ausgelöst?

----------

## mike155

Ich stimme firefly zu, dass die Werte von VmRSS und RssShmem sehr hoch sind. 

Bei dem Rechner von mattes sind sie:

```
VmRSS:      5103848 kB

RssShmem:   5058932 kB
```

Zum Vergleich: bei mir sind sie zurzeit (Intel GPU; X+Wayland, KDE, Firefox und Thunderbird geöffnet):

```
VmRSS:     71440 kB

RssShmem:  35292 kB
```

1) Werden die Werte wieder niedriger, wenn Du alle Anwendungen (Firefox, Chrome, Eclipse, usw.) schließt? Oder bleiben Sie auf einem hohen Wert stehen? Vielleicht kannst Du herausfinden, bei welcher Anwendung diese beiden Werte stark ansteigen?

2) Ich tippe darauf, dass es etwas mit dem nvidia-Treiber zu tun hat. Tritt das Problem auch mit der neuesten im Tree verfügbaren Version 415.18 auf? Oder mit der ältesten Version 304.137 auf?

----------

## mattes

nach dem schließen der einzigen laufenden Anwendung Firefox (außer kde und Dienste) ist es nun:

RssShmem:        5898632 kB

Wenn ich irgendeine Anwendung öffne steigt der Wert, wenn ich die schließe steigt er auch   :Confused: 

Nach öffnen und schließen von kdeSVN (und vorigem Öffnen von Firefox um das hier zu schreiben):

RssShmem:        6129004 kB

Ich muss beim nvidia Triber bei der 390er Reihe bleiben, >390 unterstützen meinen Grafikchip nicht mehr.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ich muss beim nvidia Treiber bei der 390er Reihe bleiben, >390 unterstützen meinen Grafikchip nicht mehr.

 

Kannst Du einen älteren Treiber testen (z.B. 304, 340, 375)?

----------

## mattes

nicht so einfach, hab ich auch versucht, aber das zieht einen ganzen Schwnz an abhängigkeiten nach sich (xorg <1.20, ...).

Wie aufwändig ist es denn den open source triber zu testen?

----------

## mattes

Habe jetzt mal den nouveau Treiber installiert (alternativer Kernel, zum wahlweisen start) und teste ob es damit weg ist..

sieht erstmal gut aus:

```

cat /proc/4936/status | grep Shmem

RssShmem:          36096 kB

```

----------

## mattes

Ich bleibe jetzt bei dem nouveau Treiber. Der Speicher wird nicht zugemüllt, und vlc unter KDE geht jetzt ohne Tearing. Performance ist auch ok...

----------

## Erdie

Du kannst auch mit dem den Treiberversionen von Nvida spielen (falls du sie doch noch nutzen willst). Ich verwende die seit über 10 jahren weitgehend ohne Probleme. Das muß schon ein sehr spezielles Problem sein.

----------

